# Topsail



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Just peeking in to see how topsail is right now. We are coming down for our first trip of the summer in the 11th. Staying in the same house in north topsail as last year this time. Last summer was a fun week. We caught some trout. I missed out on my first citation pomp by .2 lbs. we had good days with enough mullet and other typical catches for the kids to have a great trip. Just wondering how the surf is right now?

I think I’m going to stick with my fresh salted shrimp like last year and rake for fleas.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

Haven't been, but when I lived down there I'd be wearing out Spanish and Blues on Seaview right now. Down at the inlet the Spaniards would on occasion be feet away from the cut banks chasing bait...you were bass flipping a spoon at them. 

John


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Ok so Spanish. That was my question. How far out do u have to be on the surf to reach them? And what size spoons? Is a color matter or just a typical silver plain ol spoon. Can you point me to a few examples I can pick up. Our place has a nice trough that funnels right in front of the house. At low tide my sister in law and myself are able to get out onto the next sand bar and stand to cast to get out there nice. Once it starts to come in we can’t get back and forth very easy cause it gets deep quickly. But we would usually get a solid 45 mins or so I would say out there. Spanish don’t come right in so they ?


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago they were in the breakers in the morning. It all depends on the wind and bait. If the wind is in your face it is best. You can always stop by eastcoast sports and ask what the hot color has been. They usually have a decent selection of spoons. The couple of days I was there they wanted green and white. Not a color I would normally use but someone said that's what they were biting, and they were right.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

pink and chrome, gold, pink and white, green and white, silver. I keep a selection.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

I’ll hit east coast sports when we get in. We are always in early to miss dc traffic. Grab lunch at New York deli. We really like thier breakfast sandwiches. Hopefully get on the sand Saturday after we settle in. I can’t wait. I look so forward to these 2 weeks each summer. I know it’s old hat to so many of you but for me it’s like new to me every year. And it only gets better each year for me!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

May 9th I caught a 36'' red drum in the surf but except for that nice fish the catching was poor, only a couple of very small blues, a whiting and a croaker. There was a stationary low pressure just off the coast of NC that week, windy, a little rain, cloudy most of the time, this low tore up OBX that week, a couple of houses went into the ocean in Rodanthe. We stayed about 2 mile north of Seaview pier on Marina Way rd.. Your trough and sand bar may or may not be there this year, changes all the time. Nothing wrong about being excited going to NTB, I'll be 70 yrs. young in November and I'm still like a little kid when leaving for the beach. Let us know how did, good luck,...pop.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

that low was brutal...i was in buxton week after...we had fantastic weather but the beaches were battered. 

Even when i lived there and did it every day, life gets better whenever I cross a bridge to an island....


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

poppop1 said:


> May 9th I caught a 36'' red drum in the surf but except for that nice fish the catching was poor, only a couple of very small blues, a whiting and a croaker. There was a stationary low pressure just off the coast of NC that week, windy, a little rain, cloudy most of the time, this low tore up OBX that week, a couple of houses went into the ocean in Rodanthe. We stayed about 2 mile north of Seaview pier on Marina Way rd.. Your trough and sand bar may or may not be there this year, changes all the time. Nothing wrong about being excited going to NTB, I'll be 70 yrs. young in November and I'm still like a little kid when leaving for the beach. Let us know how did, good luck,...pop.


Thanks! I figured it would be gone. I know it changes I just never knew how much. I have only ever caught 2 reds from the surf. Every year I try with sand flies. I never catch anything with them. Only reason I got both drum was. Aide I swear they were chasin the small writings I caught with each drum on my double dropper rigs. Pure luck.
Me and my son were out on the boat last night and today for bass. We kept saying only a few more days till we will be fishing all day vs a few hours here and there. Man I hope the neighbors aren’t out much so I can keep poles in during the day. Lol. I know house to left of us are locals who live there. They weren’t out much at all last year. Other side is a renter. They were never out last year. MAybe I’ll get lucky again. Lol


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Thorhammer said:


> that low was brutal...i was in buxton week after...we had fantastic weather but the beaches were battered.
> 
> Even when i lived there and did it every day, life gets better whenever I cross a bridge to an island....


isn’t it though. So awesome. I love my daily routine. Get up in dark. Stumble out to beach. Set up. Fish till it gets too hot. Usually 9 ish. Go back in. Shower grab anyone in the house that wants breakfast sandwiches or coffee down in surf city. Hot up east coast for something random. Grab food or drinks. Come back. Look outside. No one out. Back out. Lol. Throw up an umbrella and chill to everyone comes out. Get yelled at by wife to get rods out of water for neighbors. Lol. My kid follows up with answer if applicable. No one’s out!!! Such an awesome week always. My and my son have a ball. He is getting better every year. Actually yesterday and today he hooked and brought in on his own his first 3larger bass. He’s getting stronger and learning how to keep his pole up and when to feel and when to let it play out. It’s awesome! When Ican actually get my daughter up me and my buddies say she is really good for her age. She catches onto techniques first time being shown. I wish she liked early mornings better. Lol


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

jimim77 said:


> isn’t it though. So awesome. I love my daily routine. Get up in dark. Stumble out to beach. Set up. Fish till it gets too hot. Usually 9 ish. Go back in. Shower grab anyone in the house that wants breakfast sandwiches or coffee down in surf city. Hot up east coast for something random. Grab food or drinks. Come back. Look outside. No one out. Back out. Lol. Throw up an umbrella and chill to everyone comes out. Get yelled at by wife to get rods out of water for neighbors. Lol. My kid follows up with answer if applicable. No one’s out!!! Such an awesome week always. My and my son have a ball. He is getting better every year. Actually yesterday and today he hooked and brought in on his own his first 3larger bass. He’s getting stronger and learning how to keep his pole up and when to feel and when to let it play out. It’s awesome! When Ican actually get my daughter up me and my buddies say she is really good for her age. She catches onto techniques first time being shown. I wish she liked early mornings better. Lol





jimim77 said:


> isn’t it though. So awesome. I love my daily routine. Get up in dark. Stumble out to beach. Set up. Fish till it gets too hot. Usually 9 ish. Go back in. Shower grab anyone in the house that wants breakfast sandwiches or coffee down in surf city. Hot up east coast for something random. Grab food or drinks. Come back. Look outside. No one out. Back out. Lol. Throw up an umbrella and chill to everyone comes out. Get yelled at by wife to get rods out of water for neighbors. Lol. My kid follows up with answer if applicable. No one’s out!!! Such an awesome week always. My and my son have a ball. He is getting better every year. Actually yesterday and today he hooked and brought in on his own his first 3larger bass. He’s getting stronger and learning how to keep his pole up and when to feel and when to let it play out. It’s awesome! When Ican actually get my daughter up me and my buddies say she is really good for her age. She catches onto techniques first time being shown. I wish she liked early mornings better. Lol





jimim77 said:


> isn’t it though. So awesome. I love my daily routine. Get up in dark. Stumble out to beach. Set up. Fish till it gets too hot. Usually 9 ish. Go back in. Shower grab anyone in the house that wants breakfast sandwiches or coffee down in surf city. Hot up east coast for something random. Grab food or drinks. Come back. Look outside. No one out. Back out. Lol. Throw up an umbrella and chill to everyone comes out. Get yelled at by wife to get rods out of water for neighbors. Lol. My kid follows up with answer if applicable. No one’s out!!! Such an awesome week always. My and my son have a ball. He is getting better every year. Actually yesterday and today he hooked and brought in on his own his first 3larger bass. He’s getting stronger and learning how to keep his pole up and when to feel and when to let it play out. It’s awesome! When Ican actually get my daughter up me and my buddies say she is really good for her age. She catches onto techniques first time being shown. I wish she liked early mornings better. Lol


That's very courteous of your wife, however, when I'm set up in my very small area of 15' of sand, not rods spiked 30' apart like you are marking your territory like a dog pissing, if someone decides they just have to swim where my lines are I simply say to them, '' Yo, having a nice day?, it's going to be getting a lot worse when you step on my 6/0 hook which I will gladly rip out because I want my stuff back ''. I'm very easy to get along with at the beach, my wife says I act like the Mayor of NTB because I talk with everyone, which I seldom do at home, just a different frame of mind, but morons are every where, just trying to protect them,...pop.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

poppop1 said:


> May 9th I caught a 36'' red drum in the surf but except for that nice fish the catching was poor, only a couple of very small blues, a whiting and a croaker. There was a stationary low pressure just off the coast of NC that week, windy, a little rain, cloudy most of the time, this low tore up OBX that week, a couple of houses went into the ocean in Rodanthe. We stayed about 2 mile north of Seaview pier on Marina Way rd.. Your trough and sand bar may or may not be there this year, changes all the time. Nothing wrong about being excited going to NTB, I'll be 70 yrs. young in November and I'm still like a little kid when leaving for the beach. Let us know how did, good luck,...pop.


Yeah, was there for the whole 4 days of that sh*t..............I think more than anything it dragged a LOT of cold water in. 2 weeks later when we left it was just beginning to warm back up. Pissed me off so bad that I usually wait to return till fall. Going back in a few weeks but only for a week this time. Got a Fl Keys trip and OBX trip for this Fall. If the hurricanes don't get us.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

retired said:


> Yeah, was there for the whole 4 days of that sh*t..............I think more than anything it dragged a LOT of cold water in. 2 weeks later when we left it was just beginning to warm back up. Pissed me off so bad that I usually wait to return till fall. Going back in a few weeks but only for a week this time. Got a Fl Keys trip and OBX trip for this Fall. If the hurricanes don't get us.


Hopefully your next trip will be better, going to the point? or Hatteras? both?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

poppop1 said:


> Hopefully your next trip will be better, going to the point? or Hatteras? both?


Generally I try them all several times. I do NOT like the crowds on 43/44 but it seems more productive most times. 55 is my favorite due to just not being elbow to elbow with someone. If I stay further north I will go to 23- whatever that is closer with a few trips further south. I have a few resident friends who often help me on info so I have to depend on them a lot. Hate to say it but if surf follows the trend its had for the last several years I may bring my boat.......


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

retired said:


> Hate to say it but if surf follows the trend its had for the last several years I may bring my boat.......


I've been eyeing a trip to the gulf myself.


----------



## Miller1983 (7 mo ago)

Been catching lots early morning and just before sundown by Seaview. Lots of Spanish, blues and sharks. Spoons, top water and gulp.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Miller1983 said:


> Been catching lots early morning and just before sundown by Seaview. Lots of Spanish, blues and sharks. Spoons, top water and gulp.


I’m going to grab some spoons to throw around. I never used gulp in the surf or top water. How do u even use top water with the waves crashing? Or is it only during high tide if it’s flat enough where you are at?


----------



## Miller1983 (7 mo ago)

Have done good on gold spoons. White 3 inch gulp swimming mullet on jig heads. Tsunami 6 inch poppers, just look for the fish busting and toss it to them. Pop couple times and keep moving. Blues have been destroying them. Check out some youtube videos.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Miller1983 said:


> Have done good on gold spoons. White 3 inch gulp swimming mullet on jig heads. Tsunami 6 inch poppers, just look for the fish busting and toss it to them. Pop couple times and keep moving. Blues have been destroying them. Check out some youtube videos.


I use poppers back home all the time. I just can’t picture using them in the surf with how rough it can be. I’ll concentrate on high tide so I have more flat surface area I guess.
How big of spoons should I be using? Someone mentioned 1/2 oz to 2 oz. Spooks with single regular hook bs treble hook also right?


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

jimim77 said:


> I use poppers back home all the time. I just can’t picture using them in the surf with how rough it can be. I’ll concentrate on high tide so I have more flat surface area I guess.
> How big of spoons should I be using? Someone mentioned 1/2 oz to 2 oz. Spooks with single regular hook bs treble hook also right?


Have a variety of sizes on hand. Sometimes they'll only eat small ones. Throw the biggest spoon they'll hit.


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

Can't go wrong with a Gotcha plug at dawn or dusk also.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

I bought 1/2 oz and 1 oz to start. I didn’t want to it all sizes inbetween and was afraid to go larger for now. I grabbed some plugs also and a few of those Spanish candy metal swim bait I guess you would consider them? Salt is so much different. Been fishing all my life and when I come down here I feel like an idiot.
As soon as we get unpacked I’ll get my 3 bottom rig poles setup and then I’ll re spoon the / casting rods. Hopefully we can get out for 6 pm high tide tonight. Would be a nice time to throw. Then tomorrow morning hit it hard. Lol cast and retrieve will be new for me. My bottom rig game is tight. No more switching that up. Same thing every year now.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Generally I will use 2oz and at times even 3 or 4 oz. Lot depends on conditions and wind. If you had been on the OBX a few weeks ago you would understand. You're in a little more protected location so you may have good luck with the lighter stuff....We all have a routine, I often get 3-4 rods ready for rigs for whiting,croaker, pomps,etc. then will ALWAYS have a couple rods set up for plugs ready to go. Then most often have a couple drum set ups ready along with possibly one Blue rod rigged up. Like Braveheart, I didn't get all dressed up for nothing. That's why I have 8 rods on the front and several on the rod holder on the tool box. Plus a rolling tackle shop in my truck. I play hard and even my wife says I am insane.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Gotta be prepared!


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

That’s how I am for back home on the boat. Bit coming down here 5 is my max. For 2 times a year.
This morning sucked. A lot of hits no hook ups. Everything must be small. I’m using 1/0 circle mutu hooks. I really don’t want to go down. Right now I’m just using 2 drop loop rigs and throwing 1 oz spoons or switching to the plug. I haven’t fished a low tide yet. Today 12 is low so I’ll be able to see what’s going on. I have a feeling the beach is very very very flat all the way out to low tide like it was further down from us last year and it sucked down there. Our area was nice rolling up and down to have nice holes when the tide was in or out with a trough. Not like that this year I don’t think at least.
I’m a little frustrated right now. I got to settle in.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

What a crap surf fishing week it was with thst king ride. The seaweed was out of control. First trip in years I was striking out day after day. At least I forgot sleep in more.
I did take my son out for 4 hours to see how he handled being at sea. Trial by fire with 4 foot waves and 20 knot winds. He got a bit sick bit had a great time. He wanted shark and we got him shark. 3 nice black tips. He had a ball bringing them in. We tried to troll but the kings would not cooperate so we bottom fished. Bunch of keeper bass bot he had non stop action on smaller bass along with typical bottom stuff. 1 non legal grouper. He got to see a huge school of jacks swim around us. Tried to throw at them but they were not having it. All in all a very fun for 4 hrs for him. August we are taking him out for a full day out to some spots the guide we went in said has been very good to them this season. I have gone with him before. I really like him. Really really nice guy and his first mate is really fun to fish with also.

Was a great trip though. Oh for anyone who lives on the island. Did u check out the new pie lady? The apple pie is awesome!! Fractured prune changed name also. No one knew why. Same owner I found out. Did the company rebadge its self?


----------

